# How much fuel in your tank?



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Was just wondering if everyone had a full tank of fuel like me   I know we've all been warned not to panic buy but as soon as someone says that you panic....

You've got to think of number one at the end of the day have'nt you

However my sis was running about mad yesterday on under quarter of a tank not worried in the slightest, reccons the world wont end because we don't have fuel. lmao  

how different we both are.

So come on am I the only one willing to admit it


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bu**er all......it beeped at me today


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine is empty and bleeping away!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just about on the red here  

x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

well done ladies wish I was as brave as you  .

Just like to add I live in a village with no shops so I can't get a slice of bread or milk without driving to the shops.  

Oh dear am I the only one!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Erm.....i filled up     even tho i dont really drive anywhere at the mo


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I put in extra, major queues at all petrol staions here and most of them are selling out fast. 

Its scary xx


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

I was totally oblivious to what was going on in the news and couldn't work out why, when I went to get petrol from Sainsbury's yesterday in the middle of the day, the queue for petrol was so enormous    Probably good that I filled up though as I'm 38 weeks pregnant and getting to hospital could have been interesting as I was on the red    
Mia


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Mia you would have beed ok as they are making sure all emergency vehicles are topped up  

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We put in extra -only £10 though.  The queues were horrendous but it was the heapest around here. 

I have also been stocking up on flour, pasta and rice.  Lucky really because Asda are limiting the amount of rice you can buy in some shops  

T xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

We filled up today but only because we were at the supermarket anyway and it was cheaper than the garage near our house...  No idea how much fuel DH has in his car but I don't care - as long as my car has fuel to get  to the FF meet next week      What's all this with pasta and rice - am I missing something there?    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

I think all the panic buying is pathetic!! They are going nuts round here-queuing for ages,filling the cars and also petrol cans!! I was like Get a grip people!!  There is only a problem because the panic buying is causing one!!!

We filled up today-not because we are panicking but because it was flashing on one. And we only put our usual tenner a week in!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no queues in North London I only filled up cos I was on E
L x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Haven't noticed any queues round here at all, I've got 3/4 of a tank in my Mini cos I fill it up to full when its empty and then I hardly go anywhere in it!   Dh's Freelander is running on fumes and he doesn't seem worried! 

Axxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

?JJ1? said:


> no queues in North London I only filled up cos I was on E
> L x


Am I the only one who read that and thought of JJ1 with huge pupils and gurning jaw and  rave music playing in the car as she filled up?  Sorry, my mind!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

superstar84 said:


> Mands - till he's trying to siphon it out your car or even worse the bikes


No we'll all be safe his Freelander is diesel rest of our vehicles are petrol so he's stuck there! 

Axxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We filled up both cars but mine was flashing on empty anyway, the queue at Tesco was completely mad! DH filled up his today as I usually use that one to take N to nursery & me to work - the Shell place was empty!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought she was on E the drug too. lmao how funny.  my first thought anyway.

On a positive, re the environment i have filled my car up but been scared to use it. I might even be brave and use a bus this week ha ha.  So the Polar Bears will benefit from this awful strike!!!  

I feel so sorry for the haulage companys etc who will loose so much as a result of the fuel going up in cost.  It's just not right.

Donna


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Need to get some, forgot bank card this morning and running on fumes  

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I was going to ask why we need to panic buy pasta and rice?!?!?

I've got stacks of rice anyway as i buy it in 10Kg sacks from the asian supermarket!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Pasta and rice are meant to be in short supply because of the wheat shortage and they are also meant to be really going up in price. 

Also you may have noticed food prices are shooting up too - this is due to wheat shortages which in turn lead to animal feed going up in ££'s and then eggs, meat, etc go up   a lot of it is down to the bio-fuel farce too.

T xx

Txx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Best buy another 10kg bag of rice then...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I filled up as didnt want to miss the meet this weekend


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Went past the petrol station tonight and they didnt have a drop EEK     .

I bought a slightly larger bag of rice than usual but don't want to start hoarding it in my cupboards lol.  

As for the press saying "don't panic" its like telling someone "don't look down" I would'nt have worried at all if it wasnt over all the headlines.


what next aye!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, we hadn't noticed the fuel strike yet round here til we went for Diesel for DH tonight and there was none  we had to go to two garages before we got any!

Axxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

*Stephjoy* said:


> ?JJ1? said:
> 
> 
> > no queues in North London I only filled up cos I was on E
> ...


Your mad !! only joking...  

L xx


----------

